# Obsessive Compulsive Disorder and Reptiles?



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

I was just pondering, now my head hurts, and I was wondering how many reptile owners have OCD not just a general tidyness but slightly over board or even extreme. I know that I fall behind with college work and things at home because I cant do anything until my reptiles are spotless, fed, watered and everythings where it should be. With 15 snakes; although its not the snakes thats the problem, 15 lizards, 9 amphibians and various inverts I find this very time consuming and difficult. As soon as there a few bits of toilet about and a bit ruffled up kitchen roll I get it in my head that they all need "gutted" out. This is mostly with the lizards though, by the time ive done it theres no time for other things. So basically what im getting at is how do the people who have it feel about the effect reptiles have on them, does it make it worse?

Before anyone says "well don't have them then" im in no way complaining about them and wouldnt give up my collection for the world but I do feel it makes me worse.


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

None of that but out of the interest of my animals I won't start assignments or anything until I know they're fed, watered and cleaned. That's just being a good pet owner though.


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

i have OCD and with the numbers that i get it does get annoying, but for me its not really how clean things are that gets me, obvs everything has to be clean for the sake of the animals, but for me its more i want the cages to look good, i can spend hours rearanging plants and trees in a cage until i'm happy, and even in tubs and racks, most are symetrical with the ones above and below and are set out as close to the same as possible lol, does add alot of extra time to things, i also have to do things in a certain order and if i miss a bit out have to go back to the start and do it all again :whip:


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

I too can spend hours cleaning, rearranging and researching entertainment for my pets, they kindof take over my life lol! But thats the way it should be, better to over care i think:lol2: I also constantly research new types of pets i could one day have, although i rarely get new ones as my partner keeps that in check.


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm OCD theres the obvious cleaning,repeated handwashing, the need to keep lists records etc but these things work in your favour because they're part of being a good owners too. I also have a thing about symmetry and even and odd numbers. I'm not so bad now tho, as a teen I had other odd OCD behaviours.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm not too obsessive with my animals. If they poo/spill water bowl I clean it, I change their water daily and if they need feeding they're fed. Other wise, I handle them when I like to. If they rearrange their furniture, then I generally leave it, unless it looks unsightly. I probably spend half an hour a day, max.


----------



## Adam98150 (Jan 12, 2009)

Pretty sure I had what seemed like OCD, it wasn't about cleaniness though as it's portrayed on most programs . . 

Checking the doors locked several times before going to bed, only the back one. I checked the door, turned around and walked a meter forward, then repeatedly kept going back to check it again. Eventually the handle became loose and I think I broke it. Did the same with the gas cooker, dogs water bowl and the plug sockets . . took f****** ages to go to bed. :lol2:


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

It seems that the people who do have it prefer things tidier opposed to excessively clean.


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

Adam98150 said:


> Did the same with the gas cooker, dogs water bowl and the plug sockets . . took f****** ages to go to bed. :lol2:


 I used to check the gas cooker repeatedly too, took ages to get to bed:lol2:


----------



## serz (May 8, 2006)

I have bad OCD too and i also have the same problem. I am really meticulious(sp) about were things have to be in the tank and i have to do them in certain orders ect. So i think that it does affect reptile keeping but sometime its in a good way as they are never dirty or unfed or anything.


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Beardie OCD, i know what you mean :blush:


----------



## BeckyL (Nov 12, 2008)

I have OCD and I'm not in the least bit meticulous about the vivs themselves - the animals sometimes just shuffle things about all over the place and as far as I'm concerned it's their home, they can do what they like as long as they're clean and have the right conditions etc.

I do get a little jittery with the germ aspect of things though.

While typing this out I realised that I always feed my snakes in the exact same order.


----------

